
[PyCon 2016] Static Typing for Python - oblio
https://www.dropbox.com/s/efatwr0pozsargb/PyCon%20mypy%20talk%202016.pdf?dl=0
======
michel-slm
I hope this gets better uptake than Clojure's Core.typed -- for instance, see
CircleCI's experience with it [https://circleci.com/blog/why-were-no-longer-
using-core-type...](https://circleci.com/blog/why-were-no-longer-using-core-
typed/) (though it seems the issues are getting addressed,
[https://theholyjava.wordpress.com/2015/10/06/an-answer-to-
ci...](https://theholyjava.wordpress.com/2015/10/06/an-answer-to-circlecis-
why-were-no-longer-using-core-typed/) )

Guido supporting this certainly helps.

